# Wie viele HE braucht man im Haus so?



## Kuhprah (16. Juni 2015)

Was ist denn so ne gute Grösse für nen 19" Rack in nem Einfamilienhaus?

Bis jetzt geplant sind 1 Switch, 2 24er Patchpanele, ein NAS... dann sollte da in den Schrank noch das Modem rein... also rein theoretisch brauche ich da dann mal für Geräte 4 HE, mit Modem würde also 6  - 7 reichen, oder sollte ich da gleich auf 12, 14 oder gar 18 gehen?


----------



## rabe08 (16. Juni 2015)

Ich würde nicht zu knapp planen, aber auch nicht übertreiben. Vielleicht 16? Ich tendiere zu so was: 19 Zoll Rahmen, Laborgestell, 19 Zoll Rack, Rahmen19, 19 Gestell - 19 Zoll-Tec GmbH, gibts es auf ebay für weniger als 160€, mit Eisensäge "anpassen", nach Wunsch, oder auch nicht, verkleiden, z.B. lackiertes MDF, Plexi klar oder gefährt oder milchig mit Beleuchtung?


----------



## Rho (16. Juni 2015)

Du solltest auf jeden Fall auch immer etwas Abstand mit einkalkulieren. Das vereinfacht zum einen den Einbau/Anschluss und sorgt zum anderen für eine bessere Luftzirkulation. Vor allem wenn das NAS mit in den Schrank soll, solltest du das Thema Belüftung nicht außer Acht lassen. Je nachdem, was für ein NAS verwendet wird und was ansonsten noch an aktiven Komponenten im Schrank ist, kann sogar eine aktive Belüftung sinnvoll sein. 6 HE scheint mir definitiv zu klein. Neben den erwähnten Punkten ist es auch sinnvoll, ein wenig Platz für zukünftige Erweiterungen (z.B. USV) freizuhalten.

Für den Hausgebrauch kann ich die Wandschränke von 19Power empfehlen. Die bieten, meiner Meinung nach, ein sehr gutes P/L-Verhältnis. Zudem erspart man sich irgendwelche Bastelarbeiten. Die Dinger werden fertig montiert geliefert und müssen nur noch an die Wand gehängt werden.


----------



## Kuhprah (16. Juni 2015)

Den Lieferant gibt's hier leider so nicht. Sobald ich Material aus D bestellen muss wird das mit Zoll, Steuer etc. gleich richtig teuer. Aktuell schwanke ich zwischen einem Wandschrank mit gut 90cm Höhe und nem ganzen Schrank der dann gut 2m gross ist....  der Preisunterschied sind da fast nur noch gut 20%...


----------



## Abductee (16. Juni 2015)

Das NAS kannst du genau so gut daneben hinstellen, das muss nicht in den Schrank.


----------



## Heimkinojenna (17. Juni 2015)

Die meisten NAS haben schon eine Bauhöhe von mind. 4 HE teilweise auch weit mehr.
Da wird man mit einem 6HE nicht weit kommen.

12 sollten es hier schon sein.

Bedenke das du auch noch evtl. HE für Kabelführungen, Kabelbesen, Lüfter  usw. benötigst wenn es halbwegs schick aussehen soll.

Im Bild sieht man meine alte Konstellation, mittlerweile ist noch eine Telefonanlage mit drinnen und ein anderer Router.
9HE sind da schon knapp, meine NAS steht oben drauf da ich dieser nicht mehr rein bekomme.  (nicht auf dem Bild)

Bild ist leider nicht so prall. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XCM_MCX (18. Juni 2015)

@Heimkinojenna: Welche Modellbezeichnung hat der Switch in deinem Schrank?


----------



## Kuhprah (18. Juni 2015)

Ich hab mich jetzt für einen Wandschrank mit 18HE entschieden.. das is nen brauchbarer Kompromiss aus Preis und Platz hoffe ich mal.


----------



## taks (18. Juni 2015)

Sonst für nächste mal: https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/produc...hrank-299?tagIds=554-615&skip=20&take=80&so=5


----------

